# Financial declarations and other document requirements for Relatives Visa (Spouse)



## maverick.s (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi

I am an Indian citizen, presently working in India, married to a SA citizen who is currently working in the UK. We are now relocating to SA so I've decided to take the Spouse Visa route. I have been constantly skimming through DHA website (unfortunately the Indian website barely provides any information), and various other forums to get a clarification on the ''exact document requirements'' for Relatives Visa(TRP) for spouse, especially since the last year's amendments . 

A major confusion that I have is regarding the financial declarations. In some official documents it is stated that ''certain amount as decided by the gazette needs to be deposited with home affairs" (paraphrased statement) as a security deposit or something but then again in some documents this requirement has been waived off for dependent child and spouse whereas in others exemption is only for blood relatives. 

Can anyone who has a thorough understanding of the procedure enlist the documents/financial statements that'd be required to apply for this Relatives Visa (Spouse) ? Also, is there ZERO DHA application fee for spouses, as they say on VFS website? I ask this lame question because in India, we can only apply directly at High Commission/Embassy for TRP, so VFS is not involved.

In addition to this, in the BI-1738 form, the applicant is required to mention the expected date of departure from SA (generally meant for short term visits) and a few other details which have made sense in the past when I was applying for visitor's visa but not so much for TRP. Is it only indicative? Should I mention that I intend to take permanent residency eventually or can it cause any problem in processing my application (as this is asked in the application as well) ?

Lastly, is it a frequent experience that getting a work endorsement AFTER arriving in SA on Relatives Visa (spouse) is rather difficult than getting one at the same time with the visa whilst you are in home country (of course this is assuming that I have a job offer)?

Sorry for a LONG message but it'd be great if anyone can answer my queries.

Thanks.


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

hi, according to new rules and regulation I think you need to show the cohabitation of two years together before you can apply for TRP. 
there is no fee for the embassy but there is fee for the courier company if you are using any.
u can tell them that you want to stay in republic on permanent basis.
I think you have to be here if you want to apply for endorsement( work or business). that will be a new full application for that you need all the documentation again. 
what you need 
1) your wife's id , your passport, marriage certificate. passport size pictures.
2) affidavit stating relationship still exist without the involvement of any third person.
3) medical certificate, radiological report, both forms available at the embassy, and police Clarence certificate from all the countries where u reside after 18 more than 6 months. 
4) all the proof of your marriage, pics , videos or anything which can prove you marriage. 
5) provide any document you even think you should give them. 
6) be prepare for the interview same day same time , they will ask same question from one and then verify them from the other. 
attest all the affidavit and documents .


----------

